# Ice Rod w/out reel seats



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

What are folks preferred method for attachment. I stumbled into the issue as I assumed the St Croix I bought had bands in the packaging. Big nope.

For now I've used a masking tape base and then secure the reel over that with electrical tape. Seems common enough but maybe I'm missing something the same way I stumbled into this in the first place.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's what I've done in the past on the custom ice rods I build. I've also used a rubber type tape that is used for NG pipe. I preferer the cork handle without the reel butt. Depending on the reel, you can balance it better for the rod length and weight. Just my preferred method though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*One of My 1st Ice Fishing Rods*

This thread got me thinking about my ice fishing rods. I guess I've been ice fishing for awhile.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's awesome. I've got one of my grandfather's old ice rods. It's got 2 old game pegs setup in a similar way for wrapping line. It doesn't have a name brand but it's a plastic rod that looks to be late 60s to early 70s.


----------

